# ToolKraft 6" Jointer



## Brasco18 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am looking into buying my first jointer. I have been scanning craigslist for something worthwhile. I found a Toolkraft 6" jointer for $125. Has anyone heard of this brand or had any experience with the tool? Is it worth the money?


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

it was sold by montgomery ward and the units were manufactured by several companies (a la craftsman) as evidenced by the info provided here:

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=657


----------



## Brasco18 (Oct 12, 2012)

I ended up buying the Tookkraft jointer for $100. It was in decent condition, but ultimately had some bigger problems. It had a strong motor with three cutting blades, and the table tops were in great condition. But the fence wasn't movable, which prevented one from utilizing different cutting areas of the blade (e.g. moving away from a blade nick). The depth gauge was also out of wack. These things alone weren't a big deal. However, I found out that the infeed table had a 2 degree dip in the back corner. This didn't prevent making 90 degree cuts, but it did result in extra material being taken off one side. You also had to make sure you were riding flat on the fence.

In the end, I sold it for $75 to someone who wanted it for a couple simple projects. I ended up buying a Craftmans bench top model for $120. It has a shorter table length, but is made out of solid cast iron (110 lbs) and has great dust collection. I am much happier with it. I plan on making a flip-top tool stand for it and my bench top lathe.

I should really start posting projects on here…


----------

